# برنامج لفك أي باسوورد لأي ملف {txt,pdf,doc,zip,rar,acrobat,xls,vba.............. .}



## noir (16 سبتمبر 2011)

Passware Kit recovers all kinds of passwords for the world's most popular office application files, including Excel, Word, WinZip, Windows XP/2000/NT, Access, Outlook, Quicken, WordPerfect, VBA, 1-2-3, ACT!, Paradox, Organizer, Schedule, WordPro and more.


Download


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## noir (18 سبتمبر 2011)

العفو نحن في الخدمة


----------



## محمد الجفري (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## mustafatel (29 سبتمبر 2011)

Thank you brother


----------



## noir (2 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي الكريم نحن في الخدمة


----------



## noir (4 أكتوبر 2011)

[color=#000000 !important]لكم مني أجمل تحية[/color]


----------



## Abu Laith (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط لا تعمل upload شكرااا.......


----------



## noir (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط شغال عندي أخي لا أعلم أين المشكلة


----------



## تهاني18 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*Thank you brother​*​


----------



## هشام هاشم احمد (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## eng.moamen (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## elmalwany (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مع الشكر الرابط not work


----------



## noir (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على مروركم


----------



## inginfo (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يا هندسه 
اللهم ادخلك الجنه بغير حساب


----------



## noir (7 نوفمبر 2011)

عيدكم مبارك و كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## هشام هاشم احمد (14 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## noir (19 ديسمبر 2011)

وفيك ألف بركة


----------



## mohie (20 ديسمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل ولا يوجد تحميل


----------



## imed1916 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*Thank you brother*​*
*


----------



## اصعب الكاسر (21 ديسمبر 2011)

Thank you:63:


----------



## الهداف18 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك ‘لى المجهوذات الجبارة


----------



## noir (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*لكم مني أجمل تحية*​


----------



## noir (2 يناير 2012)

اللهم للملم شمل المشلمين في كل مكان


----------



## بولو اخضر (2 يناير 2012)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيلا


----------



## noir (7 يناير 2012)

أرجوا أن تكون قد استفدت


----------



## chuckchuck (4 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## noir (17 فبراير 2012)

*و فيك بارك الله*​


----------



## yasoooo2005 (22 فبراير 2012)

اخى العزيز الرابط لايعمل برجاء رفعه مره ثانيه


----------



## noir (7 أبريل 2012)

you're welcome sister


----------



## aiman550 (9 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## eng medooo (9 أبريل 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## noir (16 أبريل 2012)

eng medooo قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل




الرابط يعمل أخي 

حاول مرة أخرى أخي الكريم

بالتوفيق


----------



## elaraby00913 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككوررررررررررررررررررررررررر
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر
:75:


----------



## ghassan11 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## moonstaar (9 ديسمبر 2012)

اولا شكرا لك
ثانيا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## shlv (13 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل اخي


----------



## shlv (13 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل -- تانيا منتظرين رد منك اخي


----------



## hamzatoon (24 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل مع الشكر الجزيل


----------

